# TM depth collar broke?



## sbritt23 (Apr 13, 2013)

So i was messing with my trolling motor and i went to go adjust the depth collar and the dog bolt that the knob attaches too is seized up and the knob came off. Anyone know a simple way to get this old collar off and maybe make a homemade one i gotta use it this weekend and dont have time to order a replacement collar for it


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 13, 2013)

get a collar from home depot etc... you have to take the control box off to slide the collar off and put new one on...or in a pinch you could just use vise grips for a collar till you get a new one


----------



## sbritt23 (Apr 13, 2013)

Whats this collar you speak of at home depot im about to head there in a few anyways


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 13, 2013)

sbritt23 said:


> Whats this collar you speak of at home depot im about to head there in a few anyways




its not called a collar...its a connecter for pipe...looks almost like the depth collar on ur TM but its made of metal. somebody there will be able to help you find it.


----------



## sbritt23 (Apr 14, 2013)

shawnfish said:


> sbritt23 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats this collar you speak of at home depot im about to head there in a few anyways
> ...


Can you look it up on either lowes or home depot website and post the link. So i can see what your talking about i went today and couldnt find nothimg i coul d use.


----------



## MOE (Apr 17, 2013)

You say the bolt is seized up. Does that mean the collar is stuck in the position you normally have it when you troll? If so couldn't you just leave it there until the part comes? As far as I know, mine could be seized up. I haven't tried to adjust it in a couple years.

If you really need to adjust it or need a new temporary way to lock in place, maybe you could drill the bolt out and put a new bolt w/ nut and washers in there until you order your new collar. I assume this is the part we are talking about https://www.trollingmotorparts.com/(S(ic5hms55iqxk0aabjmbbwxmx))/default.aspx/act/Catalog.aspx/catalogid/9230/Subcategory/Mounting+Brackets/category/Minnkota/browse/MenuGroup/Home/desc/Minn+Kota+Depth+Collar-KNOB+SOLD+SEPERATE.htm?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

If that's not possible, maybe you could cut the collar off and use a hose clamp with a peice of rubber hose approx. the same dia as your shaft. If you cut a slit in the hose, you could slide it on without even removing the control box.

Or even better, I just found this https://www.homedepot.com/webapp/catalog/servlet/Search?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&keyword=double+bolt%20hose%20clamp&Ns=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=Search+All


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 17, 2013)

Not sure this helps, but this is how I rigged mine.














EDIT: I just realized you were talking about the part that rests on the bracket pictured. Sorry.


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 17, 2013)

sbritt23 said:


> shawnfish said:
> 
> 
> > sbritt23 said:
> ...



im trying to find it now


----------



## MOE (Apr 23, 2013)

New River Rat said:


> Not sure this helps, but this is how I rigged mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine just stripped the other day. Could you explain what you did here? Looks like you're holding a nut in place with a hose clamp.

Thanks


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 28, 2013)

MOE said:


> Mine just stripped the other day. Could you explain what you did here? Looks like you're holding a nut in place with a hose clamp.
> 
> Thanks




Exactly!!! If they knew how to engineer at MK, I wouldn't need to perfect my equipment. :mrgreen: 

Drill a hole in the clamp large enough to insert the tensioner bolt through. I drilled a hole in the collar smaller than the nut, and forced the nut in place with a C clamp and heat gun.


----------



## MOE (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

